# Nail Magic?



## zzoester (Mar 7, 2009)

Has anyone here used the Nail Magic nail hardener? 

I have been using it every other day for about 3 weeks now (and I just started taking Biotin a week ago) and my nails do seem a lot healthier, stronger, less peeling. However, my two index fingers still have damage where the nail peeled in half about a quarter of the way down the nail and it's really annoying. 

Any thoughts on this product would be appreciated. Also, if you have used a nail strengthener/hardener that solved peeling nails please post about it. I am up for trying something new, too!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 7, 2009)

I've used nail magic and it has helped my nails a lot! For some reason my nails do better when I have a nail lacquer on top. I've starting to take GNC's HAIR SKIN and Nail, and it does wonders for my hair... but the biotin has caused my other wise flawless skin to break out. So be sure to drink tons and tons of water!!! That's super important especially if your nails split and peel like mine do.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 7, 2009)

Also, if you're able to - try to add _Plain Lowfat Yogurt_ to your diet.  The healthy bacteria and live cultures do wonders for ensuring you absorb the proper nutrients needed to maintain healthy skin, hair, and nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also use a product from Sally Hansen called _Hard As Wraps_ - works pretty well, never tried _Nail Magic._


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 9, 2009)

i use opi's nail envy but do not think it has done too much for me (though it has done wonders for my mom!)  i like sally hansen's hard as nails.  i think products work differently on different people and diet plays a large part as well.


----------



## Fabrica (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zzoester* 

 
_Has anyone here used the Nail Magic nail hardener? 

I have been using it every other day for about 3 weeks now (and I just started taking Biotin a week ago) and my nails do seem a lot healthier, stronger, less peeling. However, my two index fingers still have damage where the nail peeled in half about a quarter of the way down the nail and it's really annoying. 

Any thoughts on this product would be appreciated. Also, if you have used a nail strengthener/hardener that solved peeling nails please post about it. I am up for trying something new, too!

Thanks in advance._

 
I have been using NAIL MAGIC. It has produced the best results for me. It took me about 3 years to repair my nails after removing acrylics and wraps. If you have a thyroid problem, which I do, it affects your nails.My dosage of snynthroid needs to be adjusted so a few of my nails are suffering. Taking fish oil supplements and biotin and eating salmon helps as well.


----------

